# thinking of getting kreg router table



## Robert R (Feb 25, 2012)

I am wondering about what size and brand router would make a good fit?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Robert, most routers will work in any table. To my way of thinking one of the combo kits is a good choice for most people. The inexpensive Craftsman kits run about $100 and give a lot of value for the money. I prefer Bosch routers like the 1617EVSPK as they are industrial quality tools. I have two of them that have been trouble free for over 10 years now. Last year I bought one of the first MRC23EVSK combo kits available and it is even better than the 1617's. If you plan on building a lot of cabinets then you might be happier with a 3-1/4 hp model like the 1619EVS. This is a plunge only model with the largest opening and most plunge depth of the 3+ hp brands.


----------



## tt1106 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have 3. SKil, Ryobi and the Bosch 1617. The Bosch 1617 is the first tool I bought over 200 dollars. It was well worth it. I just bought a Jessem table because of it.


----------



## CygnusX2112 (Jun 3, 2008)

tt1106 said:


> I have 3. SKil, Ryobi and the Bosch 1617. The Bosch 1617 is the first tool I bought over 200 dollars. It was well worth it. I just bought a Jessem table because of it.



I have a Bosch MRC23EVSK. Just went to the JessEm site. (stupid me) Had never heard of them before. Wish I had the $$$.....


----------



## tt1106 (Apr 30, 2009)

I got lucky. I got detailed at work and they gave me a bonus. My off-duty Supervisor gave me a green light. I Have made my own in the past, but to be perfectly frank, I am too lazy.  It would have stayed half done for the next two years.


----------



## Robert R (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks guys,getting closer,I was looking at mrp23evs,but mrc23evs has fixed and plunge
bases?? which do you mount in the table? right now looking at kreg table no router lift soon I'll have to get a box of saw dust and grease and roll shiny tools around in it so my wife thinks' it been around forever!

Thanks again for getting back to me robert R (there are 5 Robert MacKinnons in this area so I stick with Robert R)


----------



## tt1106 (Apr 30, 2009)

Robert, If you get the Kreg lift, you can mount your fixed base to the router plate and pull the motor out for the plunge base. I looked at the Kreg Table, but knew I wanted the lift. The table is a high quality product.


----------



## tt1106 (Apr 30, 2009)

Read plate not lift.


----------



## Robert R (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks!! here they want $300.00 for a Kreg router lift so i think I'll try it without,would
you then attach router with the plunge??
tks Robert R


----------



## tt1106 (Apr 30, 2009)

When I had my other router table, I had the fixed base mounted. The bosch comes with a hex key to make above the table adjustments. The lock is below the table. I think the porter Cable has both the lock and the adjustment available above the table, but I'm not sure. I prefer the fixed base mounted.


----------



## Robert R (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks again for the information I hope to go to city (Halifax NS) on sat if no snow will have a hands on look then 

thanks again for the imput

Robert R


----------

